
Wall Street Tycoon’s Plan to Get Americans Off the Highway – and on His Trains - gok
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2020/06/11/inside-a-wall-street-tycoons-plan-to-get-americans-off-the-highway---and-on-his-trains/#294a28aa7a04
======
vaxman
There'll need massive (and highly secure) parking structures in Victorville to
support this and still face the problem of transporting its primary consumers
from South Pasadena, Torrance, San Gabriel Valley, Little Saigon and Irvine to
Victorville (involves navigating several extremely heavy traffic interchanges,
though HOV bus lanes could help). For most others who love the experience of
driving once they make it out of the urban sprawl into Victorville (especially
with families), it is almost unimaginable that they would then park and ride
the train as it will only save them an hour or so, cost a ton of money and
leave them stranded with mass transit on the other end. East Coast people
always screw up in the West like this --the last time was spending billions on
building tall-skinny skyscrapers along the Vegas Strip that are a huge risk in
a quake (never going to be allowed again --and they made them tear one down!)

~~~
gok
The Victorville station is clearly a stopgap to having a real connection
closer to LA

